# Engine oil black



## briber (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone advise me please, I've taken on an X Trail, Sport dCi first reg 01/01/2004, bought from the main dealer, who signed the service book as having a Major service.

The day after I got it I checked the engine oil prior to going on a long trip, to find that the engine oil was black.

After my trip I returned to the dealer and asked if the engine oil had been changed. I was told by the service manager that all X Trails new engine oil will go black within minutes of it being started up.

This is something beyond me, all my other vehicles have been petrol and the oil when removed was as golden a colour as when it went in.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,

briber


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would venture to say that the dealer is giving you a load of crap. Generally in a new oil change after running the motor for a few minutes, the oil will darken a bit but not be totally black.

It's possible that if the motor is loaded with sludge, it might exacerbate the darkening of the oil.


----------



## briber (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Rogoman, 

I'm afraid you have confirmed my suspicions. I will now have to take my car to an engineer who has done work for me so that I can have it properly assessed.

Regards,

briber


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

There is no way 'new' engine oil would turn black that quick.
Even at 180,000km, my engine oil still has a gold colour to it 2k to 3k after an oil change.


----------



## briber (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,

Having re checked my message I'm wondering if I was explicit enough about my X Trail being a diesel.

Have now checked with an engineer who has done work for me, he informs me that the diesel engine has so much carbon that the engine oil will go black within a very few miles. I'm much happier now that he has explained it.

Thank you to all who have volunteered advice.

briber


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

briber said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone advise me please, I've taken on an X Trail, Sport dCi first reg 01/01/2004, bought from the main dealer, who signed the service book as having a Major service.
> 
> ...


Your dealer id telling porkies! if they did the oil change they probably put shit oil in it, or they didn't change it...Your Xtrail should use Fully synthetic 5-30 engine oil. The garage will charge you £38 for 5 litres of the stuff but you can get the very same oil from Partco for a tad over £12......prime any new filter that you fit, it's drivers side behind plastic cover and easy to get at so not a problem.


----------



## briber (Mar 12, 2009)

Catlitter,

Thanks for that, will have to have a think 

briber


----------



## carbonr (Oct 19, 2009)

same problem. but i have a diesel engine then why is my oil still so dark black. the service person said maybe it wasnt changed properly on time so this time we wash the engine with cheap oil and then put the new oil. i have to do for my next change, could some one tell me is it problem?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, diesel oil does go black but I am still betting there is sludge in it... need to get it flushed... good mechanic can take the oil pan off... give it a good cleaning and then you are good to go... but that would be my last resort... do an engine flush...


----------

